# Tiling a tub skirt



## Noprofit Ltd. (Aug 31, 2011)

Am tiling a jetted tub skirt and need to leave an access panel over the motor for the tub. Two large tiles and I have the panel figured out but my question is if anyone has any ideas about doing a grout joint from the panel to the rest of the skirt without obviously being affixed to the panel so I can remove the panel. Is there any way to form a grout line and then remove the form without the grout sticking to it and then putting the panel in ( which will be velcroed in) after? Any product I could treat a form with so it will hold the grout but not stick to it? It's purely cosmetic.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

PVC, melamine, Formica, silcone, plastic, make it, I would try color match caulk instead of grout and make it in a form then set it.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

If you want it to look seamless, you need to seal the opening with caulk. There is no shortcut that makes the door usable without cutting caulk or grout for access.


----------



## Aaron Tritt (Feb 4, 2011)

Yep,

Caulking is my go to as well


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Frankly, I don't worry so about it. I caulk mine. It's better to have it more solid so it doesn't rattle when the motor runs. Besides, how often does anyone go in there? Just make sure you leave the grout color and some extra tiles.


----------



## FHS (Apr 24, 2010)

We usually recommend an access door that matches the vanity cabinet.


----------

